

Amazon.com and Beyond: Early Interview with Jeff Bezos (2000) - wh-uws
http://www.wired.com/wired/archive/8.07/bezos.html

======
sundars
he said and DID it:

What will Amazon look like in five years? A place where you can buy anything
and everything. And if that's your goal, you better have a tactic to
accomplish it, a partnership strategy. For us, it's thousands of partners of
all sizes and business models. That's what we're trying to do - within the
context of being Earth's most customer-centric company.

\-- Amazing...

